# getaddrinfo() fails, gethostbyname() works [SOLVED]

## alex.blackbit

hi,

since a few days i am experiencing a weird networking problem.

from sites on the internet i cannot my home network (domain xx.vu) with my laptop with _some_ applications.

e.g. ping, host, ... work, ssh does not work (temporary failure in name resolution).

i traced the problem down to the library calls.

the apps that work use gethostbyname, those who don't work use getaddrinfo.

i verified that with simple demo programs. getaddrinfo("xx.vu", NULL, NULL, &result) returns "Temporary failure in name resolution".

From other computers these tests succeed, so i assume it's not the fault of my dns server.

i will be very thankful for any ideas.

thanks in advance.

EDIT: it seems this has something to do with this.

i'll report back when i got a chance to test this patch.

EDIT: the patch does nothing for me.Last edited by alex.blackbit on Mon May 31, 2010 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

You don't give much to go on here believe it or not!  You say that name resolution is broken in some way.  

Please give some more information: 

Distro, version? 

Do you have IPv6 enabled? 

Which DNS server are you using (local or remote)?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## alex.blackbit

sorry for the late reply.

the problem disappeared.

unfortunately i have no clue why. i did not make any changes to the system since the error report, i was not even touching the laptop, because i was traveling.

anyway, thanks for the help.

----------

